# cant connect to wifi



## technologyretard (Jan 16, 2013)

i just got a new d-link wireless router and my computer, laptop, and tablet all work really well with it. I can't get my android phone to though. I had to use a static ip and now it says its connected, but i can't browse or use any apps that require the internet. My phone will still conect to other wireless routers.


----------



## alexandr_anturis (Jan 18, 2013)

Probably your phone doesn't support protocol used for authentification in your router. I mean WPA-PSK or WPA2-PSK. If your phone is rather old and router uses the second variant there can be some incompatibility. At least I had similar problems. To change WPA2-PSK to WPA-PSK you can using browser on computer to access your router. Though you can probably be aware of posted below i'll write a short instruction.

For Dlink router (see instruction for exact information) you are to write in a search line in browser

192.168.0.1

You'll get the authentification window with user name: admin and some password. By default this password is set to admin, but during the first use you are to change it. After authentification you' ll be able to alter router settings. You need the security part where WPA2 or WPA to use is specified.

If i didn't get exactly your problem, please reply to my post.

Best wishes.


----------

